# 2010 YB kit



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Would like to book a 8-10 bird YB kit from a fancier in NY,NJ,PA or OH if any of you guys plan to sell any
Thanks
Tom


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi there, In Bronx NY, there is a store where they hold auctions every Sunday mornings and sell pigeons. I know for sure they auction every Sunday, but i think its it Tuesdays also, you have to call and ask. They also sell feed and anything related to pigeons. The shop is called "Andrews Pigeon Shop," 2635A Roberts Avenue, Bronx NY 10461, 718-828-7460
Hope this is any help. Good luck.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm a looooong way from the city. Cheaper for me to ship birds. I have family in Philadelphia PA so anyone in that area or on the way there would work for me.
Thanks
Tom


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Kits ?*

Not sure about kits but went to a meeting for a club in my area and all the members were more then happy to make sure I will have all the birds I need. So I would say check with your local clubs. Just my 2 cents.
Jack


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

I think I found a kit
Thanks!
Tom


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

*Windyflat*

if you mind me asking who did you decide to go with I've thought about purchasing a kit myself I'm getting started in racing birds and feel better about buying birds I can because I can test them right away verses breeders having to keep and feed them for close to a year to raise and fly thier offspring.

Kenneth


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

if you dont mind them being pricey I know poldoro lofts sells kits in NY http://www.polidororacinglofts.com/Home_Page.php


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Tom,
Syracuse is one of the stops on my clubs race schedule Tom. First stop is Fultonville, then Cherry Valley, then Waterville, then Syracuse. I am still flying some of my late hatches and bringing them to Albany the first week in December - I'm hoping to add them to my old bird team next year. Most people tell me that if I didn't race them this year, they won't do well next year, but I just love to see them fly and make it home.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

WINDYFLAT....Get a Racing Pigeon Diegest from some fancier,or subscribe to it...There are many ALL-AMERICAN lofts that will be selling yB kits for 2010....Look for lofts that fly in BIG combines,so you know their birds are competing against many good lofts/birds...One of the biggest is the Central Jersey Combine,near you...They have a web site,so you can SEE who`s winning,or on top most of the time...Pick one of those lofts out and buy a kit of 2010 YB`s.....You will have to pay somewhere in the $300 to $500 range to get 5 to 8 birds...If you want/need more birds,the Breeder will give you a break on cost if you need more birds...If you can afford to,buy the best you can get...Good Luck....Alamo


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm all set really...... I subscribe to the RPD , I know where the CJC is... What I wanted I found... Birds that fly a similar course to what I fly here, performance based , working mans prices. Thanks everyone I'm all set.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

so who did you end up buying a kit from if I may be so curious to ask


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

One of the members here. If you are looking for birds maybe he will contact you as well.
Tom


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

It's a little startling to see a rifle in a sig line in here!


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

That was not a rifle it was a shotgun..... here's an awesome barb instead


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

RFBOYER,what combine/club do you fly with ?? I`m down in N.Central WVa,Fairmont...
I fly with the Connellsville Club in the IRPC combine....Used to fly in the PSC many years ago.......Alamo


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't actually fly any birds, but I'm helping look after the pigeons at Lou Arcuri's loft in W Mifflin. We're neighbors at opposite ends of the block. Lou hasn't been flying his birds for a few years, but his health is improving and he's thinking about breeding for next season, though he will likely have other folks fly the birds he breeds. The West Mifflin clubhouse is in Lou's yard; I guess that would be my local club.

Meanwhile, I'm learning about pigeons as fast as I can... both from Lou and from here. (y'all didn't see me write this, but he has a few too many birds ) I've taken charge of this season's oops babies; there are 7, but only two are banded, and with '06 bands - that's what we could find - so they won't be racing. 
I'm keeping them in a previously unoccupied section of Lou's loft for the winter, but may have to figure out how to make a small loft in my yard for them when spring comes...  it will be Right Out There In Front Of God and Everybody, because I live on the corner, and have no back yard at all. I'd love to build a big walk-in aviary (less grass to mow) and a spiffy coop for them, but I don't want to run afoul of Public Opinion and other PTB.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Robin,I`m a good friend of Lou`s...Been to his home a few times...He used to ship the big West Mifflin Futurity Race out of his club up there...Glad to hear he is doing better...I thought his son in law was taking care of the birds....I know he had a few birds in the IF Convention race for 2009....Give him my best..Just say Alamo said hello..
Try to say it in ITALIAN,like I do,and he will get a big kick out of it...hahahahaha!!Alamo


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

Tom,
If you have not found the yb kits, you might want to check these guys out. They are hot right now and winning there share. Besides the ones they have listed here, they also won the Midwest One loft race. 

http://pigeonauctions.com/lot.cfm?lotID=30135


----------

